# AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta 1.6 Posted



## btarunr (Feb 2, 2014)

Here it is, the first public beta of AMD Catalyst 14.1, featuring Mantle, AMD's 3D graphics API designed to rival Direct3D and OpenGL. The driver enables the Mantle renderer on Battlefield 4, which is known to enhance performance on certain GPUs based on AMD's Graphics CoreNext micro-architecture. The driver can't be installed as an upgrade to an existing driver, which must be cleanly uninstalled first. In addition to Mantle, Catalyst 14.1 beta resolves rendering issues on a boat-load of games.

If Battlefield 4 crashes as soon as you go to options, disable your integrated graphics in BIOS or device manager.



 

*DOWNLOAD:* AMD Catalyst 14.1 beta 1.6

The change-log follows:


*Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta Driver for Windows*

Support for the following new AMD Desktop APU (Accelerated Processors) products: 
AMD A10-7850K
AMD A10-7700K
Mantle Beta driver 
AMD's Mantle is a groundbreaking graphics API that promises to transform the world of game development to help bring better, faster games to the PC
Performance gain of up to 45%(versus the DirectX version) for Battlefield 4 on the R9 290 Series
Performance gain of up to 200% (versus the DirectX version) for Star Swarm on the R9 290 Series
AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta must be used in conjunction with versions of these applications that support Mantle
It is expected that these applications will have future updates to support additional AMD Mantle features
AMD Mantle Beta driver is currently supported on: 
AMD Radeon R9 Series GPUs
AMD Radeon R7 Series GPUs
AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series GPUs
AMD Radeon HD 8000 Series GPUs
AMD A10-7000 Series and AMD A8-7000 Series APUs

Enhanced AMD CrossFire frame pacing - Support for 4K panel and Eyefinity non-XDMA CrossFire solutions (including the AMD Radeon R9 280, 270 Series, 7900 Series, 7800 Series) and Dual Graphics configurations
Frame pacing ensures that frames rendered across multiple GPUs in an AMD CrossFire configuration will be displayed at an even and regular pace
Supported on 4K panels and Eyefinity configurations
Supported on AMD Dual Graphics configurations
Supported on DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 applications
Resolved issue highlights of AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta
Resolves ground texture flickering seen in Total War: Rome 2 with high settings (and below) set in game
Resolves flickering texture corruption when playing Call of Duty: Ghosts (multi-player) in the space station level
Resolved Issues 
Ground texture flickering seen in Total War: Rome 2 with high settings (and below) set in game
Flickering texture corruption when playing Call of Duty: Ghosts (multi-player) in the space station level
Blu-ray playback using PowerDVD black screen on extended mode
Streaming VUDU HD/HDX content on Sharp PN-K321 (DP) causes the right-side half to flicker in and out
Black screen happened after wake up the monitor
Full screen issue at rotation in DX9 mode
Video window black screen when using Samsung Kies to play video
Crysis 2 negative scaling in outdoor scene
Crysis 2 has insufficient CrossFire scaling in some scene
Red Faction: The game has no or negative crossfire scaling with DX9 and DX11
Age of Conan has corruption and performance issues with crossfire enabled
Company of Heroes shadows are corrupted when using crossfire
Resident Evil 5 's performance is unstable when display mode set to Window mode
Total War: Shogun 2 flickering menu/text
Frame rate drop when disabling post-processing in 3DMark06
Negative Crossfire scaling with game "The Secret World" in DX11 mode
F1 2012 Crashes to desktop
Tomb Raider Hair Simulation Stutters on CFX
Negative CrossFire scaling experienced in Call of Duty
Battlefield 3 performance drop on Haswell systems
Choppy video playback on 4k Video
VSync ON Tearing with 2x1 Eyefinity SLS CrossFire 
Far Cry 3 - Game flickering while changing resolutions
Display corruption and BSOD occurs when extending a display after disabling Multiple GPU SLS array
Flickering seen when enable three 4kx2k panels at the same time
No Video, just a black screen when setting Chrome to run in "High Performance" when playing certain video clips
Image crashed on Starcraft game 
Known Issues 
Mantle performance for the AMD Radeon HD 7000/HD 8000 Series GPUs and AMD Radeon R9 280X and R9 270X GPUs will be optimized for BattleField 4 in future AMD Catalyst releases. These products will see limited gains in BattleField 4 and AMD is currently investigating optimizations for them.
Multi-GPU support under DirectX and Mantle will be added to StarSwarm in a future application patch
Intermittent stuttering or stability issues may occur when utilizing Mantle with AMD CrossFire technology in BattleField 4 - AMD recommends using the DirectX code path when playing Battlefield 4 with multiple GPUs. A future AMD Catalyst release will resolve these issues
Notebooks based on AMD Enduro or PowerXpress technologies are currently not supported by the Mantle codepath in Battlefield 4
AMD Eyefinity configurations utilizing portrait display orientations are currently not supported by the Mantle codepath in Battlefield 4
AMD Eyefinity technology is not currently supported in the Star Swarm application
AMD testing for the AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta Mantle driver has been concentrated on the following products: AMD Radeon R9 290X, R9 290, R9 280, R9 270, R7 260X, R7 260, HD 7000 Series, HD 8000 Series, A10-7850K and A10-7700K. Future AMD Catalyst releases will include full test coverage for all AMD products supported by Mantle.
Graphics hardware in the AMD A10-7850K and A10-7700K may override the presence of a discrete GPU under the Mantle code path in Battlefield 4
Frame Pacing for Dual Graphics and non-XDMA configurations above 2560x1600 do not currently work with Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4. An upcoming release will enable support
DX9 Dual graphics is not supported in AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta. An upcoming release will enable support

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## i9000gt (Feb 2, 2014)

I just installed I cant see the difference


----------



## neliz (Feb 2, 2014)

i9000gt said:


> I just installed I cant see the difference



running bf4 in 2560x1440 ultra now where it was high before, Thanks Obama!


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 2, 2014)

neliz said:


> running bf4 in 2560x1440 ultra now where it was high before, Thanks Obama!



Way off topic, when is the 290x Lightning coming out Neliz?


----------



## neliz (Feb 2, 2014)

Can't give a date yet as it depends too much on gpu/mem availability.


----------



## Wimpelmann (Feb 2, 2014)

Doesent work for me....r9 270X still at 100%  and no more frames !!!!


----------



## happita (Feb 2, 2014)

Wimpelmann said:


> Doesent work for me....r9 270X still at 100%  and no more frames !!!!


 
I didn't see the R9 270X in their support list unfortunately, which is weird because that is where the sweet spot for price/performance is. What are they thinking, is AMD dumb?

I'll check how Mantle runs after I get home in a few hours, hopefully it will have increased my frames with my setup. I want to start using more than 100% resolution scaling at a playable FPS. I'm sure it'll look amazing


----------



## Wimpelmann (Feb 2, 2014)

happita said:


> I didn't see the R9 270X in their support list unfortunately, which is weird because that is where the sweet spot for price/performance is. What are they thinking, is AMD dumb?
> 
> I'll check how Mantle runs after I get home in a few hours, hopefully it will have increased my frames with my setup. I want to start using more than 100% resolution scaling at a playable FPS. I'm sure it'll look amazing




In the video settings i can activate the Mantle but nothing happends 2 the Performance !!!


----------



## neliz (Feb 2, 2014)

Wimpelmann said:


> Doesent work for me....r9 270X still at 100%  and no more frames !!!!





Wimpelmann said:


> In the video settings i can activate the Mantle but nothing happends 2 the Performance !!!



Every single article about Mantle has talked about only the 260/290's supporting Mantle right now, and it's also one of the bullet points above, so what were you expecting?


> Mantle performance for the AMD Radeon HD 7000/HD 8000 Series GPUs and AMD Radeon R9 280X and R9 270X GPUs will be optimized for BattleField 4 in future AMD Catalyst releases. These products will see limited gains in BattleField 4 and AMD is currently investigating optimizations for them.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 2, 2014)

Some more info about the driver and Mantle

*AMD Gaming* - AMD Catalyst™ 14.1, a must-have driver for gamers!


Frame Pacing


----------



## Wimpelmann (Feb 2, 2014)

AMD Mantle Beta driver is currently supported on:

AMD Radeon R9 Series GPUs
AMD Radeon R7 Series GPUs
AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series GPUs
AMD Radeon HD 8000 Series GPUs
AMD A10-7000 Series and AMD A8-7000 Series APUs

so my R9 270x is in the list...maybe newer driver´s wil fix it


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 2, 2014)

Those drivers broke my Crossfire again in AC4, Counterstrike and SWTOR. But now in SWTOR there is no more flickering during cut scenes...
So in each driver release you gain some, you loose some. Typical AMD...


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 2, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> Those drivers broke my Crossfire again in AC4, Counterstrike and SWTOR. But now in SWTOR there is no more flickering during cut scenes...
> So in each driver release you gain some, you loose some. Typical AMD...



I'm pretty sure that when they're fixing drivers, they care a bit more about modern cards than yours and mine. Plus, I don't think AMD is very serious about fixing much of anything on 5000-series cards considering how out-dated they are. Even my 6870s are getting there so I don't expect them to invest a ton of time in making sure it works just as good as the latest hardware that is out.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 2, 2014)

They are only 3 years old man. Do you think 3 years are ancient times? ) Windows 7 was released almost 4 years ago. Does it mean is ancient, and MS should start providing support for it?? =)) We are talking about AMD, no some shitty companies. A company with budget in the billions you'd think they they'd provide better support for their customers, don't you?
Besides, as far as I can tell, nVidia is still providing full time support for the 4xx series.


----------



## progste (Feb 2, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> Those drivers broke my Crossfire again in AC4, Counterstrike and SWTOR. But now in SWTOR there is no more flickering during cut scenes...
> So in each driver release you gain some, you loose some. Typical AMD...


you don't seem to grasp the concept of "beta"

of course if this happened on a final release i would agree with you but being clearly a very experimental beta it is supposed to create troubles


----------



## wotevajjjj (Feb 2, 2014)

Downloaded them, when trying to get into bf4 options, the game crashes...


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 2, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> They are only 3 years old man. Do you think 3 years are ancient times? ) Windows 7 was released almost 4 years ago. Does it mean is ancient, and MS should start providing support for it?? =)) We are talking about AMD, no some shitty companies. A company with budget in the billions you'd think they they'd provide better support for their customers, don't you?
> Besides, as far as I can tell, nVidia is still providing full time support for the 4xx series.



Haha. Very funny. I think you forgot that 5000-series was released on Sept. 10, 2009 and the 5850 was released on the 30th. That was 5 years ago, not 3. You may have picked up your GPUs 3 years ago, but that's not how old they are. 5000-series are also the oldest series still supported by AMD's latest drivers and probably for good reason. nVidia's 400-series cards came out almost half a year later than AMD's 5000-series as well.

Also nVidia "supports" 8000-series cards on the current driver. That doesn't mean they work flawlessly. 



wotevajjjj said:


> Downloaded them, when trying to get into bf4 options, the game crashes...



Did you take this into account? Next time, you might want to read the entire post. 



btarunr said:


> If Battlefield 4 crashes as soon as you go to options, disable your integrated graphics in BIOS or device manager.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 2, 2014)

Works fine in the Star Swarm Benchmark. Bring on Thief!


----------



## broken pixel (Feb 2, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> Those drivers broke my Crossfire again in AC4, Counterstrike and SWTOR. But now in SWTOR there is no more flickering during cut scenes...
> So in each driver release you gain some, you loose some. Typical AMD...



Just like the BF4 patches for me. Dude it is a Beta driver, what did you expect? Flawless & a pie? Give them some time as it does state many times crossfire is buggy with this Mantle driver.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2014)

can someone tell me why this beta driver doesnt work flawlessly please? I dont understand it was delayed alot and released 6 hours ago. Someone help please.

on a side not WOOHOO!!


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 2, 2014)

Why should a beta driver that enables Mantle break other games that don't even use mantle? I see this all the time on both nvidia and amd driver posts. I am using the latest driver on a GPU that is 4 years old and never had issues these guys always have. I have used the drivers that should have crashed every 5 minutes, that should have burned my card and none of this happened.
I honestly see this Mantle thing as a bit of fail, too much time has passed since it was announced and probably nvidia started desingning something like that too, and it will end up in a clash and both will go down forgotten in a few years, like physx  which noone uses since its proprietary to nvidia. I wonder if it would have been a wiser decision to release mantle on the consoles, amd has monopoly there and it would have been more of an advantage to unifiy the two platforms for devs, and the hardware would have profitted  lot from that. It is really a niche market who can really profit from mantle as it is now. People who will be able to play a game they couldn' t play before on a low end machine need this, not people who have 290X CFX in their pc and are happy to see their bench scores rise or in this case their FPS in certain games, when it was already playable for them. That is not the mass market. 
The mass market would be the APUs, but those either don't support this tech or aren't financially viable yet(at least in my country the new gen is too expensive). They should have released this when it was final,not beta that is still rough and causing issues because it was rushed not to be delayed even more and they already had quite a few titles out that support it to appeal to more people and possibly not just games, media player software or graphics design software too.
OpenGL is still here every GPU supports the recent versions, yet the game devs pretty much abandoned it, apart from Valve and a few others. It supports almost everything that DX11 does and more important it is cross platform too, which mantle isn't fully yet. Why should mantle succeed if OpenGL didn't in recent years?


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 2, 2014)

In case anyone is quoting my post - i deleted it as it wasn't a Mantle graph.


----------



## west7 (Feb 2, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> can someone tell me why this beta driver doesnt work flawlessly please? I dont understand it was delayed alot and released 6 hours ago. Someone help please.
> 
> on a side not WOOHOO!!


 because its a BETA version http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/38567/beta-version


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 2, 2014)

A beta driver accessing a beta API on a game which also still appears to be in beta too.

Certainly a recipe for some tasty action


Xzibit said:


> Some more info about the driver and Mantle
> 
> *AMD Gaming* - AMD Catalyst™ 14.1, a must-have driver for gamers!
> 
> ...



Damn their frame pacing was a mess.

God bless Tech Report huh?


----------



## neliz (Feb 2, 2014)

zsolt_93 said:


> OpenGL is still here every GPU supports the recent versions, yet the game devs pretty much abandoned it, apart from Valve and a few others. It supports almost everything that DX11 does and more important it is cross platform too, which mantle isn't fully yet. Why should mantle succeed if OpenGL didn't in recent years?



OpenGL nearly killed PC Gaming in the 2000's because is probably farthest from cross-platform you can get, there were so many cases of ports or games that were simply not optimized for ATI/NVIDIA and thus rean at 10fps where the optimized version ran at 100fps.

The beauty of DirectX is that you either support it, or you don't, OpenGL is  so incredibly random that you could program something with proprietary NVIDIA intstructions that it would run perfect on a GeForce 610 and it would tank on a GTX 780.

OpenGL requires 3 different versions, the arbitrary Rendering path, a NVIDIA version and an AMD version in order to get decent performance.


edit: Regarding the too high Brightness in Mantle: it's a bug in BF4:
https://twitter.com/repi/status/429985248995467265

Various screenshots already show that there are no rendering errors, it's just their brightness that's off.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2014)

west7 said:


> because its a BETA version http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/38567/beta-version



you must be new here.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 2, 2014)

So it is like having 3 different engines to acoount for? Like if we take Mantle for AMD, DX for legacy, nvidias implementation of mantle(if they are willing to embrace into developing it for their arhitecture or whatever they come up with) in the future? Then still DX will take the win as it is the least hardware dependent as everything needs to go through a wrapper layer that DX is and DX interfaces with the hardware. DirectX offers a standard compared to proprietary tech such as OpenGL does, its just the fact that all generations support different versions of OpenGL with all those minor .1,.2 versions while DX9 was the standard for 3 or 4 gens DX10 for 2 and DX11 for 3 or 4 more depending on the maker and OpenGL support was always different between generations and sometimes even between AMD and NV in the same gen. They will be always going to write the least code for the same program and not rewrite it 3 times. BF4 is an experiment probably well funded by the AMD part too and not just EA, to convert Frostbyte Engine to Mantle, but not many companies will afford to maintain 2 different implementations, even 1 is too much with the sloppy console ports that are just thrown at the PC users and then left to die.


----------



## neliz (Feb 2, 2014)

zsolt_93 said:


> So it is like having 3 different engines to acoount for? Like if we take Mantle for AMD, DX for legacy, nvidias implementation of mantle(if they are willing to embrace into developing it for their arhitecture or whatever they come up with) in the future? Then still DX will take the win as it is the least hardware dependent as everything needs to go through a wrapper layer that DX is and DX interfaces with the hardware. DirectX offers a standard compared to proprietary tech such as OpenGL does, its just the fact that all generations support different versions of OpenGL with all those minor .1,.2 versions while DX9 was the standard for 3 or 4 gens DX10 for 2 and DX11 for 3 or 4 more depending on the maker and OpenGL support was always different between generations and sometimes even between AMD and NV in the same gen. They will be always going to write the least code for the same program and not rewrite it 3 times. BF4 is an experiment probably well funded by the AMD part too and not just EA, to convert Frostbyte Engine to Mantle, but not many companies will afford to maintain 2 different implementations, even 1 is too much with the sloppy console ports that are just thrown at the PC users and then left to die.



It's 2014, there are three major gaming platforms, PS4, XBone and PC. IF developers are interested in reducing costs, it's in their best interest to do so (reduced costs means shorter development cycles.)
DICE is just banking on bringing something similar to what they're working with on the PS4 to the PC which gives them some flexibility and programmability.. something developers actually seem to like. On the other hand, we have the Xbone and their implementation of DirectX. If The presentation of DICE is true, Mantle is pretty close to what they do on the PS4. For all we know, it might be easier for them to port code from the PS4 then to convert DirectX from the xbone or vice versa.

DX9 lasted for 3 gens, but there were variances between each DirectX9 version, remember 9.0c and Far Cry? 
DirectX 10 was only one gen. (from an AMD perspective) and the same goes for 10.1


----------



## _larry (Feb 2, 2014)

I don't play BF4 and I don't really care much for Mantle at the moment. I'm just downloading because new drivers.


----------



## progste (Feb 2, 2014)

zsolt_93 said:


> So it is like having 3 different engines to acoount for? Like if we take Mantle for AMD, DX for legacy, nvidias implementation of mantle(if they are willing to embrace into developing it for their arhitecture or whatever they come up with) in the future? Then still DX will take the win as it is the least hardware dependent as everything needs to go through a wrapper layer that DX is and DX interfaces with the hardware. DirectX offers a standard compared to proprietary tech such as OpenGL does, its just the fact that all generations support different versions of OpenGL with all those minor .1,.2 versions while DX9 was the standard for 3 or 4 gens DX10 for 2 and DX11 for 3 or 4 more depending on the maker and OpenGL support was always different between generations and sometimes even between AMD and NV in the same gen. They will be always going to write the least code for the same program and not rewrite it 3 times. BF4 is an experiment probably well funded by the AMD part too and not just EA, to convert Frostbyte Engine to Mantle, but not many companies will afford to maintain 2 different implementations, even 1 is too much with the sloppy console ports that are just thrown at the PC users and then left to die.


Not engines, API. It is quite different as an API is not a game engine, it's just the language that programmers use to dialogue with the hardware via the drivers and built in hardware features, so they can write the program just once and it will work on very different hardware as long as the drivers and the hardware are built to support those functions.
This is also the reason why sometimes fixing something to work better in a situation can break something else and the drivers require extensive beta testing before reaching a stable release.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm pretty happy with these's drivers, Star Swarm had a very nice increase. And of coarse BF4 it's fully supported, but there is a slight increase in frames. But with a game that has so many other issues, this doesn't really bother me much. By the time the issues get fix Mantle should be more stable.


----------



## HTC (Feb 2, 2014)

CrackerJack said:


> I'm pretty happy with these's drivers, Star Swarm had a very nice increase. And of coarse BF4 it's fully supported, but there is a slight increase in frames. But with a game that has so many other issues, this doesn't really bother me much. *By the time the issues get fix Mantle should be more stable.*



I think by the time them issues get fixed, Mantle will have died of old age ...


Jokes aside, a new milestone has been reached and regardless of the outcome of Mantle, it's foundations are set: this may turn out to be one of those situations of "before Mantle" and "after Mantle".

Time will tell.


----------



## _larry (Feb 2, 2014)

Metro 2033 and CS:GO seem to run a bit smoother frame latency wise with my 7950.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2014)

well....:







Ya'all can come to your own conclusions. Me, I see 100% boost with 7970 using mantle.




_larry said:


> Metro 2033 and CS:GO seem to run a bit smoother frame latency wise with my 7950.




Mantle = actual GCN driver, should have been launched with 7-series, but AMD had issues with memory management, remember? With that said, time for me to stop posting on TPU. Have fun guys!


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 2, 2014)

Blue screen 100% of the time on battlefield 4
BCCode: 116
BCP1: FFFFFA800792F010
BCP2: FFFFF88009524DBC
BCP3: 0000000000000000
BCP4: 0000000000000002
OS Version: 6_1_7601
Service Pack: 1_0
Product: 768_1
Problem Event Name: BlueScreen
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.768.3
Locale ID: 2057


----------



## AsRock (Feb 2, 2014)

Solaris17 said:


> can someone tell me why this beta driver doesnt work flawlessly please? I dont understand it was delayed alot and released 6 hours ago. Someone help please.
> 
> on a side not WOOHOO!!



Yes these forums are starting to sound like steam forums lol.



west7 said:


> because its a BETA version http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/38567/beta-version



LMAO he knows that...




Prima.Vera said:


> Those drivers broke my Crossfire again in AC4, Counterstrike and SWTOR. But now in SWTOR there is no more flickering during cut scenes...
> So in each driver release you gain some, you loose some. Typical AMD...



Seriously ?, beta and not supported yet and you thought you were so special even though it did not work for AMD it would for you and you think this gives you right to yet again have a excuse to bitch and moan in a AMD thread...   

GTFOOH...


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Feb 2, 2014)

freeleacher said:


> Blue screen 100% of the time on battlefield 4
> BCCode: 116
> BCP1: FFFFFA800792F010
> BCP2: FFFFF88009524DBC
> ...



From the Release Notes (you should read them sometimes!):


> Current driver MUST be uninstalled before updating to AMD Catalyst™ 14.1 Beta driver.
> [...]



and Regarding Battlefield 4 under Mantle, from Known Issues:


> Intermittent stuttering or stability issues may occur when utilizing Mantle with AMD CrossFire™ technology in BattleField 4™ - *AMD recommends using the DirectX code path when playing Battlefield 4 with multiple GPUs*.  A future AMD Catalyst release will resolve these issues


----------



## Slomo4shO (Feb 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> I see 100% boost with 7970 using mantle.



You, Sir, fail at math.

57.77/38.80 = 1.4889

48.89%≠100%

Also, your benchmarks indicate an R9 but you are suggesting 7970... Which is it? A R9 280X?


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 2, 2014)

Blín D'ñero said:


> From the Release Notes (you should read them sometimes!):
> 
> 
> and Regarding Battlefield 4 under Mantle, from Known Issues:



Fresh install no other drivers were present at all.
My cards were seen as unknown hardware before install.


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 2, 2014)

as usual, complaints about things breaking, but you can just use the older good dll for your broken game, making it a non issue (unless you have to frankenstein your CAPs file)

so-called beta doesnt mean a thing, most ati drivers have been the same, we have whqls with bsods & major issues, we have betas that work great

it's just a new driver branch, the little sticker microsoft puts out is irrelevant

& who waits for whql to complain about bugs? report them! http://amd.com/betareport


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2014)

Slomo4shO said:


> You, Sir, fail at math.
> 
> 57.77/38.80 = 1.4889
> 
> ...


It's an ASUS 7970 MATRIX w/ R9 280X MATRIX BIOS.

100% in max batch. That'd be the most CPU-limited scenario.

raw FPS, sure, but that's averaged out FPS. FPS on DirectX tanks to < 10 FPS, in Mantle, it barely drops below 30 FPS. You are comparing FPS over 6 minutes of test, not every single millisecond of the test, which paints a different picture than just those numbers do.

It's all about how you analyze the results, and what gives those results. Looking at the end numbers only doesn't tell you squat. Which is why I should stop posting.  Everyone will draw their own conclusions anyway. Anyone could look at mining performance AMD vs NV, then gaming performance, see the problems there, and could have expected this. Add in power consumption, and it has been obvious since day one that AMD GPUs have been far under-utilized, never mind that AMD said they had driver issues getting the most out of these chips well over a year ago, but performance hasn't increased...stability has, sure.


----------



## Aquinus (Feb 2, 2014)

Slomo4shO said:


> You, Sir, fail at math.
> 
> 57.77/38.80 = 1.4889
> 
> ...





cadaveca said:


> It's an ASUS 7970 MATRIX w/ R9 280X MATRIX BIOS.
> 
> 100% in max batch. That'd be the most CPU-limited scenario.
> 
> ...



He has a point though. Even if you include total frames, isn't nearly 100%, I think 50-65% would be a better estimation, which still isn't too bad tbh.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 2, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> He has a point though. Even if you include total frames, isn't nearly 100%, I think 50-65% would be a better estimation, which still isn't too bad tbh.




Oh, of course. That goes without saying. Obvious is obvious.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 2, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Seriously ?, beta and not supported yet and you thought you were so special even though it did not work for AMD it would for you and you think this gives you right to yet again have a excuse to bitch and moan in a AMD thread...
> 
> GTFOOH...



It's a thread about the release of a new AMD driver. Doesn't say anywhere in the topic is a Mantle ONLY driver. And I just stated some facts. What's your problem?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 2, 2014)

wotevajjjj said:


> Downloaded them, when trying to get into bf4 options, the game crashes...


happen to me. disable your igpu


----------



## AsRock (Feb 3, 2014)

Prima.Vera said:


> It's a thread about the release of a new AMD driver. Doesn't say anywhere in the topic is a Mantle ONLY driver. And I just stated some facts. What's your problem?



I guess my problem is common sense,  this is BETA with new added stuff that there be even more of a chance of there being a issue.


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2014)

Slomo4shO said:


> You, Sir, fail at math.
> 
> 57.77/38.80 = 1.4889
> 
> ...



Total frames rendered.

67% increase in performance VS, however notice the extra numbers of objects, 5% more, and as we all know geometry is compute core limited and thus not linear in scale. Once the delta is reached in DX performance per unit unit is exponential in decrease. Per unit average is still 28% higher on top of the already 67% higher performance at the higher unit per frame render.

Overall I would feel good saying it was a 75% increase, for free, so your complaint is exactly what? You didn't get in on it?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 3, 2014)

Enabling deferred context in the demo on nvidia systems gives massive performance boost according to results from forum posters on anandtech.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2014)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Enabling deferred context in the demo on nvidia systems gives massive performance boost according to results from forum posters on anandtech.


what exactly does that do?


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2014)

pr0n Inspector said:


> Enabling deferred context in the demo on nvidia systems gives massive performance boost according to results from forum posters on anandtech.


AMD was involved with Nvidia in the 2013 game development conference that covered the use of DC. 

https://developer.nvidia.com/sites/...dev/docs/GDC_2013_DUDASH_DeferredContexts.pdf


Flushing due to state changes still pose problems, perhaps mantle address this throught the use of HSA so that the GPU is aware (pseudo aware if off chip memory controller is in use such as the ARM chip Nvidia seems to be implementing**from what I believe**) of what the CPU is working and the thread changes in process.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 3, 2014)

It's a D3D11 feature that can provide large performance increase in some situations.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2014)

pr0n Inspector said:


> It's a D3D11 feature that can provide large performance increase in some situations.


that literally tells me nothing.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 3, 2014)

Well what did you expect? It's not like I work for Oxide and know what exactly they did. 
There's a PDF from NV,   Steevo already posted the link before me. 
Or you can read about it on MSDN: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ff476884(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 3, 2014)

I see unfortunately this is only for D3D commands and the structure in which they are stored this has nothing to do with mantle and the performance would not be comparable considering mantle is not d3d. It may be of some use to nvidia but this is a d3d call change that needs to be programmed into the game engine this has nothing to do with drivers or API. this change would also benefit AMD cards but as I said is not the same as mantle.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 3, 2014)

How it works doesn't really matter to end users like me. With it,  the performance difference between D3D and Mantle is much smaller for this demo.

AMD drivers don't support driver command lists. Or didnt, not sure if newer drivers support it now.


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 3, 2014)

These are my d3d results.

Win 8.1 2560x1600 170 res scale full ultra






Win 7 2560x1600 170 res scale full ultra




100 RES SCALE 2560X1600 FULL ULTRA





100 RES SCALE 2560X1600 FULL ULTRA except for 2x aa






Mantle just bsod constantly and ive tried everything for it not to.
I have seen the performance of it @ 200 res scale 2560x1600 for about 3 seconds.
CPU 5ms GPU was 12ms fps was around 145
Then it bsod on me lol


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2014)

freeleacher said:


> These are my d3d results.
> 
> Mantle just bsod constantly and ive tried everything for it not to.
> I have seen the performance of it @ 200 res scale 2560x1600 for about 3 seconds.
> ...




Disable your integrated GPU in the BIOS. The HD3000, and I would probably make sure you uninstall all your drivers before the new install, including all the drivers that may have been installed for the HD3000 built into the CPU.


In short. RTFM & YMMV.


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 3, 2014)

Steevo said:


> Disable your integrated GPU in the BIOS. The HD3000, and I would probably make sure you uninstall all your drivers before the new install, including all the drivers that may have been installed for the HD3000 built into the CPU.
> 
> 
> In short. RTFM & YMMV.



Its off already I actually tried it with it turned on without much luck.
Ive reset 3x once from scratch and installed everything including windows updates and drivers from scratch once from my unattend usb win 7 I made a few weeks ago with all my drivers and windows updates within the win7.wim file then I tried win 8.1 evaluation copy that's good for 90 days, It made no difference, I used the Display Driver Uninstaller to make sure there is no conflicts aswell.
Ive tried lowering cpu clocks and memory timings,
ive tried changing the different option given in the bios for the pcie express from auto 1 2 and 3  with no effect,
Ive tried putting old drivers in then removing them then putting the beta back in just in case there is a missing dll or library file,
Ive tried running at a lower screen res no effect, Ive tried updating punk buster no effect, Ive tried plugging my fans back into the gfx card in case there is a hidden speed fan profile no effect, ive tried driver booster to check if there is any outdated drivers,ive tried plugging the pc into the tv from the usb port, ive tried disabling the on board audio on the cards ive tried playing that star demo from steam before opening the game in case there there maybe a file no opened when running bf4.Ive tried running in 32 bit mode no effect,ive tried other things but I see this is getting way to long.

Anyone have a idea im all ears thx


----------



## Steevo (Feb 3, 2014)

If its still happening at stock clocks I would run a few tests on the cards to make sure it is OK before proceeding with anything else. Have you tried a single card?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 3, 2014)

Well so far, I've seen a couple of people getting lockups, stutters, bsods, getting stuck at loading etc.

Acceptable since it is still in its early stages handled by AMD's mighty fine driver team and to make things more complex, it is being debut on DICE's half assed BF4.

Luckily, there is a simple flag to just disable Mantle usage for now, and wait for everything to be ironed out:



> Open PROFSAVE_profile located in
> :\Users\%username%\Documents\Battlefield 4\settings
> 
> 
> ...



So it is either that or just continue to be a guinea pig.


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 3, 2014)

Steevo said:


> If its still happening at stock clocks I would run a few tests on the cards to make sure it is OK before proceeding with anything else. Have you tried a single card?



Yeah tried that.

Star swarm works ok no problem there but only one card works no crossfire support at all for that.


----------



## neliz (Feb 3, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> It's an ASUS 7970 MATRIX w/ R9 280X MATRIX BIOS.
> never mind that AMD said they had driver issues getting the most out of these chips well over a year ago, but performance hasn't increased...stability has, sure.



It's a shame no one really does these kinds of overall performance testing anymore but actually performance did increase over the 7970's lifetime.

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=942&page=11 from 12.11 to 13.1 is a 35% increase

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1100&page=14 from 13.1 to 13.10 is a  8% increase

per reference, NV performance increase is 20% over the lifetime of the 680.
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1098&page=14


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 3, 2014)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Well so far, I've seen a couple of people getting lockups, stutters, bsods, getting stuck at loading etc.
> 
> Acceptable since it is still in its early stages handled by AMD's mighty fine driver team and to make things more complex, it is being debut on DICE's half assed BF4.
> 
> ...



It's not Mantle causing the lock ups.  Since the 1+Gb patch, I've had 2 CTD in two nights and when I lowered my GPU clocks (still above stock) I was getting screen locks that would recover after a second or two.  I'm on Nvidia with Intel so no Mantle performance for me but BF4 performance is now very erratic.

I don't think anyone should blame these BF4 crashes or lock ups on Mantle.  It's DICE being shit again.


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 3, 2014)

freeleacher said:


> These are my d3d results.
> Mantle just bsod constantly and ive tried everything for it not to.
> I have seen the performance of it @ 200 res scale 2560x1600 for about 3 seconds.
> CPU 5ms GPU was 12ms fps was around 145
> Then it bsod on me lol



In the release notes...

Intermittent stuttering or stability issues may occur when utilizing Mantle with AMD CrossFire technology in BattleField 4 - AMD recommends using the DirectX code path when playing Battlefield 4 with multiple GPUs. A future AMD Catalyst release will resolve these issues


----------



## WTF (Feb 3, 2014)

happita said:


> I didn't see the R9 270X in their support list unfortunately, which is weird because that is where the sweet spot for price/performance is. What are they thinking, is AMD dumb?
> 
> I'll check how Mantle runs after I get home in a few hours, hopefully it will have increased my frames with my setup. I want to start using more than 100% resolution scaling at a playable FPS. I'm sure it'll look amazing



<<What are they thinking, is AMD *dumb*?>>
Answer:
<<you don't seem to grasp the concept of "*beta*">>

AMD try to make something better than Direct-X, and it is open / will even work on Intel and nVidia not only AMD Radeon.
They started at the beginning: high-end GPUs', where the difference is most noticeble, and to offer those users the best, as promised.
And this effort for something free and this comprehensive is coming from a company with less employees than nVidia/Intel, you inconsiderate ...

Just try using those extinct brain-cells, research what you are talking about, don't act/speak *dumb*... -.-' :
Apparently everyone is complaining of free improvements that were not promised at the card's purchase, and while nVidia, Intel and Microsoft are mintrubbing in this concern.


----------



## zsolt_93 (Feb 3, 2014)

They were promised at the cards purchase. Everyone knew mantle will come sooner or later. The rest of your post is also BS, none of those facts is true, you are just flaming. Because someone put up the  actual problem: why power users who already have good performance and are a small share of the market get it instead of the midrange users, who don't throw out $400 every generation of GPUs. The average joe might not even know about mantle and it should be available for those people too, when the final version gets out somehow notify the people using outdated drivers to update as not everyone runs the laterst driver, most people run 1-2 year old drivers because they are not into tech, and they are missing out a lot, compared to us.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Feb 3, 2014)

AsRock said:


> I guess my problem is common sense,  this is BETA with new added stuff _that there be even more of a chance of there being a issue._


I haven't use a WHQL driver since I first bought my cards, I always used beta drivers. My point was that in each release they fix something, but they also broke something that was working in previous one.
And yes, if I use a WHQL monthly driver, I will have all the issues, no CFX updated profiles, etc....


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's a thought...

It seems like far more people are experiencing problems in BF4 since the Mantle patch.  Could there be any coding issues that might be influencing general stability due to Mantle being present?  In which case, it is DICE's poor implementation or a side effect of the API?

This is based on the recent upsurge in CTD's and BSOD's people are seeing.  This isn't a pop at Mantle, it's a genuine question.


----------



## RCoon (Feb 3, 2014)

the54thvoid said:


> Here's a thought...
> 
> It seems like far more people are experiencing problems in BF4 since the Mantle patch.  Could there be any coding issues that might be influencing general stability due to Mantle being present?  In which case, it is DICE's poor implementation or a side effect of the API?
> 
> This is based on the recent upsurge in CTD's and BSOD's people are seeing.  This isn't a pop at Mantle, it's a genuine question.


 
Fairly certain this is a DICE problem, after reading around it happens to plenty of people without AMD anything. People just like to find something they don't understand to blame everything on, especially when it's new to the field. DICE are just bad at implementing anything. This is why developers use Alpha, closed BETA and open BETA testing. Evidently DICE learns nothing, ever.

Granted, sh!t is happening for people with Mantle-supporting hardware, but even if mantle was working properly, they'd still experience the issues everyone else is having.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2014)

As much as I would LOVE to troll the Mantel worshipers about the CTD in BF4 I will have to admit its a DICE issue. Ever since they "patched" it for Mantle support it hasn't been as stable. Even I had a crash the other night getting into a tank (which is a known bug). I wouldn't count on Mantle giving you 300 FPS more than what you are getting now but, I also wouldn't fully blame it for all the crashes in BF4. Its the perfect storm of fail. New DICE patch + New AMD driver/Tech = Epic Fail Sauce. Give it a while before you fully judge.

As for the BSOD's well that Ill bet money is AMD's fault. CTD is one thing. BSOD is AMD without a doubt.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 3, 2014)

zsolt_93 said:


> They were promised at the cards purchase. Everyone knew mantle will come sooner or later. The rest of your post is also BS.



Bro, I'm staring at my 2 X 7850 boxes with no promise of Mantle anywhere. The R9 280 cards have none on it either. The cards are priced according to their current performance at the time, not some promised future performance. 

The rest of your post is also BS.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 3, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> As for the BSOD's well that Ill bet money is AMD's fault. CTD is one thing. BSOD is AMD without a doubt.



I've played games that caused hard locks and BSOD before. It also happened on both my 660GTX and Radeon 7850. I will admit these are rare situations. However, saying BSOD is AMD's fault without a doubt may be stretching it too far. I would say it is probable but there's still a chance it could be anything. It is DICE we're talking about here. I've never seen a game with such a high budget but end up with so many problems even on a console. Yes, that game completely crash my Xbox One and my friends' PS4s all the time and forced a restart. That's the equivalent of BSOD on a console.


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 3, 2014)

I found building a unattended windows 7 usb install improved my d3d performance and general system stability 10 fold.
It only takes a few hours depending how many programs you want to install and configure and the speed of your hard drives and internet for the updates.
And with this http://joshcellsoftwares.com/products/advancedtokensmanager/
Registering windows is dead easy as well saving you having to phone them up and run through that horrid 50 digit key press.
Its something most of you already do I imagine..
This is probly in the wrong place lol

As for my bsod ive been getting 100% of the time only happened on bf4, on this star swarm it didn't happen a single time.

I can see mantle giving me 180 fps @ 5k + screen res maxed out.
Ive seen about 3 seconds of the performance that's waiting for me the cpu and graphics delay time was below 10ms for both.
The cpu was 9 ms the gpu around 5 ms this was on 2560x1600 res scale 200 res scale.
Having a game + 150 fps at these kind of details is something I would expect in 3 to 5 years from now or 4 titans.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 3, 2014)

Well its simple to find out if the BSOD is caused by AMD. Check the error. Bet its driver related. BSOD is almost all the time related to driver/hardware issues.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 3, 2014)

neliz said:


> It's a shame no one really does these kinds of overall performance testing anymore but actually performance did increase over the 7970's lifetime.
> 
> http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=942&page=11 from 12.11 to 13.1 is a 35% increase
> 
> ...





LuLz. I see virtually ZERO increase. 3dmark11 increase of 1000 points from 12.10 to 13.1??

Skyrim, AvP, and a couple of other titles saw boosts, yep. For sure. Interesting choice of tests though, tessmark.. accounts for a large part of that increase? Perhaps it's a bit OS-dependent.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 3, 2014)

freeleacher said:


> I can see mantle giving me *180 fps @ 5k *+ screen res maxed out.
> Ive seen about 3 seconds of the performance that's waiting for me the cpu and graphics delay time was below 10ms for both.
> The cpu was 9 ms the gpu around 5 ms this was on 2560x1600 res scale 200 res scale.
> Having a game + 150 fps at these kind of details is something I would expect in 3 to 5 years from now or 4 titans.



yeah, no.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 3, 2014)

I can't play a single 3d game or benchmark for more than 5 mins before the display driver crashes to desktop on my X-fire 290Xs, sometimes I can go back to the game or benchmark after a CTD, but FPS are super low.

I get a lower score on valley when I'm able to finish a run with these drivers than I did when I only had one card (after a CTD on every run) 3Dmark crashes hard on Fire, and sometimes reports that a DX11 device has been disconnected in the middle of a run.

I thought, well no gaming for me on my Radeon rig until a proper driver release, I don't "play" BF4 anymore and couldn't care less about synthetic mantle benchmarks, so I decided to go back to mining again, one card  was stuck at 200 KH/s and the other at 90KH/s, these are 900+ KH/s each cards 

I reformatted my hard drive, reinstalled everything cleanly, to no avail, same issues, integrated card has always been disabled on my BIOS it's one of the first things I do when I first boot a new computer, but I double checked just to be certain after reading this thread.

After over 12 hours wasted I'm back to the 13.25 drivers that came with my DCUII card, everything is back to normal.

Anyone else encountered these issues?


----------



## Bow (Feb 3, 2014)

Installed them yesterday and played a few games of BF4 with no problems.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2014)

I played a little BF4 last night to test it out,  and it went well without issue, single 290.  Then again BF4 usually ran well before. 

Also played some Trine 2 for the sake of it and it ran fine too so that was good to see.  I haven't tested any other games or benches.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 3, 2014)

Issues with X-Fire then I take.... My cards are from different manufacturers and are clocked differently as well, one is reference, the other one has a custom PCB and BIOS, would that have anything to do with the driver crashing all the time?


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 3, 2014)

lol people don't read.... LMFAO


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Issues with X-Fire then I take....



Someone earlier in here highlighted that there was an issue with Mantle and cfx and BF4, but I'm not sure if the issue extends to further games, like what you've experienced.  

If prices hadn't jacked up like woah, I'd have another 290 and be in a similar boat but alas, I am not much help. 

We can hope for a quick fix soon


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 3, 2014)

Scrizz said:


> lol people don't read.... LMFAO



I take that was directed at me, would you care to enlighten me?

Could really use some help here and the release notes don't mention any problems with my specific hardware config, after wasting 12 hrs I would really like to find out if the problem is on my end.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 3, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Issues with X-Fire then I take.... My cards are from different manufacturers and are clocked differently as well, one is reference, the other one has a custom PCB and BIOS, would that have anything to do with the driver crashing all the time?


It might, but X-Fire just seems really touchy with these beta drivers right now.   Best to stick with what works 'till you specifically see X-fire for R9 290x mentioned in patch notes.   This version of the beta driver references updated frame pacing X-fire fixes but the R9 290 and R9 290x are explicitly missing from from the list of supported configurations.   Ref:  Updated Frame Pacing


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 3, 2014)

,,,,was hoping to eventually try this out but I think I.m gonna wait  No clear support for my old 6870 and the old there's gonna be a patch for that.....people are still waiting for a patch to fully utilize bulldozer.   I wish amd simply wouldn't say anything about their new tech until its  optimized and operational.  For me its easier to pay more for something that's  right from day one.  Oh well I'll keep checking.....love my 6870 would welcome anything that keeps it relevant for a few years more.


----------



## dwade (Feb 3, 2014)

Meh gains for me. And they expect developers to work harder for Mantle. Haha. This won't end well.

Game developers are better off working on their games rather than wasting time on Mantle.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 3, 2014)

Divide Overflow said:


> It might, but X-Fire just seems really touchy with these beta drivers right now.   Best to stick with what works 'till you specifically see X-fire for R9 290x mentioned in patch notes.   This version of the beta driver references updated frame pacing X-fire fixes but the R9 290 and R9 290x are explicitly missing from from the list of supported configurations.   Ref:  Updated Frame Pacing



I thought that's because the 290/x isn't plagued with the same frame pacing issues as others since cfx is handled through the pcie lanes instead of a cfx bridge, which would explain why they didn't include it in the list.


----------



## tokyoduong (Feb 3, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Issues with X-Fire then I take.... My cards are from different manufacturers and are clocked differently as well, one is reference, the other one has a custom PCB and BIOS, would that have anything to do with the driver crashing all the time?



Yes, AMD specifically stated X-Fire is no go and it will be fixed in later patches. Did you not read the notes. It's even posted in here too.

Known Issues

Mantle performance for the AMD Radeon HD 7000/HD 8000 Series GPUs and AMD Radeon R9 280X and R9 270X GPUs will be optimized for BattleField 4 in future AMD Catalyst releases. These products will see limited gains in BattleField 4 and AMD is currently investigating optimizations for them.
Multi-GPU support under DirectX and Mantle will be added to StarSwarm in a future application patch
Intermittent stuttering or stability issues may occur when utilizing Mantle with AMD CrossFire technology in BattleField 4 - AMD recommends using the DirectX code path when playing Battlefield 4 with multiple GPUs. A future AMD Catalyst release will resolve these issues
Notebooks based on AMD Enduro or PowerXpress technologies are currently not supported by the Mantle codepath in Battlefield 4
AMD Eyefinity configurations utilizing portrait display orientations are currently not supported by the Mantle codepath in Battlefield 4
AMD Eyefinity technology is not currently supported in the Star Swarm application
AMD testing for the AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta Mantle driver has been concentrated on the following products: AMD Radeon R9 290X, R9 290, R9 280, R9 270, R7 260X, R7 260, HD 7000 Series, HD 8000 Series, A10-7850K and A10-7700K. Future AMD Catalyst releases will include full test coverage for all AMD products supported by Mantle.
Graphics hardware in the AMD A10-7850K and A10-7700K may override the presence of a discrete GPU under the Mantle code path in Battlefield 4
Frame Pacing for Dual Graphics and non-XDMA configurations above 2560x1600 do not currently work with Battlefield 3 and Battlefield 4. An upcoming release will enable support
DX9 Dual graphics is not supported in AMD Catalyst 14.1 Beta. An upcoming release will enable support


----------



## Divide Overflow (Feb 3, 2014)

tokyoduong said:


> Yes, AMD specifically stated X-Fire is no go and it will be fixed in later patches. Did you not read the notes. It's even posted in here too.


The notes mention BF4 and Star Swarm demo issues with X-Fire, but they were having problems in other games and benchmarks too.  It'd be nice if someone else with a multi 290x setup could check in with their results so far to see if it's an issue of Warlock's mismatched cards or just a general glitch with early beta drivers.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Feb 3, 2014)

i'm curious......several different forums.....some are having success with mantle ...most aren't.  Whats the difference?  A poll maybe or something....


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 3, 2014)

tokyoduong said:


> Yes, AMD specifically stated X-Fire is no go and it will be fixed in later patches. Did you not read the notes. It's even posted in here too.
> 
> Known Issues
> 
> ...



As stated before in my previous post, I don't play BF4 or haven't tried that demo, I was having issues with X-Fire in general, I did read the notes and they do not mention anything about the scenarios I tried my cards on.

I wish people had read my post before they started attacking my reading skills, anyways, like I said, I went back to the 13.25 drivers that came with my card, that solved all of my problems.

And please don't attack me asking why I tried the drivers if I don't use mantle, the drivers fix some other non-mantle related issues and I thought they would be worth a try, obviously I was wrong and I just posted my own findings in hope of getting some help.

To all other people who has posted helpful tips, thank you very much, your input is much appreciated


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 3, 2014)

Divide Overflow said:


> The notes mention BF4 and Star Swarm demo issues with X-Fire, but they were having problems in other games and benchmarks too.  It'd be nice if someone else with a multi 290x setup could check in with their results so far to see if it's an issue of Warlock's mismatched cards or just a general glitch with early beta drivers.



Thank you very much, that pretty much was the purpose of my original post


----------



## manofthem (Feb 4, 2014)

Played a little more BF4 today using Mantle, everything seemed fine, occasion dip in fps though.  However, played some more Trine 2, and my screen went black after about 30 minutes or so; reset and no chance; shut down for like 15 seconds then all is well again.... for now.....  ( did have MSI AB running)

I haven't had this issue prior to this driver, and if it continues, I'll be reverting... \


edit: and I just got a BSOD watching youtube video


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 4, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Played a little more BF4 today using Mantle, everything seemed fine, occasion dip in fps though.  However, played some more Trine 2, and my screen went black after about 30 minutes or so; reset and no chance; shut down for like 15 seconds then all is well again.... for now.....  ( did have MSI AB running)
> 
> I haven't had this issue prior to this driver, and if it continues, I'll be reverting... \
> 
> ...



Hopefully your not using the MSI AB Beta.

I stopped using MSI AB BETA awhile back because of just that.  Once I viewed a couple of videos in arrow it wouldn't want to play anymore and always had to reboot the machine.  Uninstalled MSI AB beta and just OC with CCC and no more issues ever since.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 4, 2014)

Two monitoring programs is a no-no generally


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Feb 4, 2014)

I dont know if its only me but after this driver, fan rpm sensor is gone on my R9 290's.


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 4, 2014)

Just comparing frame delay using 13.12 dx11
For about 3 seconds before I bsod I was getting the same results on 200 res scale with mantle.
If you think im lying or don't think im telling the truth your mistaken because I don't lie ive no need to why would I ?


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 4, 2014)

pr0n Inspector said:


> yeah, no.



Err yeah why do you think no ?
Ive seen it with my own eyes why else would I give it to much of my time to get it to work stable.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 4, 2014)

freeleacher said:


> Err yeah why do you think no ?
> Ive seen it with my own eyes why else would I give it to much of my time to get it to work stable.


I've already linked the test result from Anandtech("no" is a hyperlink), it's 10% at most with a fast CPU. That vs. your 3-second-before-bsod numbers, which one do you think is more reliable and realistic?


----------



## freeleacher (Feb 4, 2014)

pr0n Inspector said:


> I've already linked the test result from Anandtech("no" is a hyperlink), it's 10% at most with a fast CPU. That vs. your 3-second-before-bsod numbers, which one do you think is more reliable and realistic?



Mine because its real life and done by me who isn't exactly new to computers.
You will have to trust what im saying and time will tell when they fix these terrible drivers.
It took me 50 bsod for that single chance to view it.
The cpu frame time was thin and around 9ms the gpu was on 5 ms
screen res was on 2560x1600 full ultra @ 200 res scale.
I know what I saw ive no reason to lie about this because im not happy because I got these cards in preparation for mantle and the fact they don't work for me gets me mad.
I don't want to praise mantle because I feel ive been spat in the face but facts are facts.
Im only telling you what I have seen


----------



## NeoXF (Feb 4, 2014)

freeleacher said:


> Mine because its real life and done by me who isn't exactly new to computers.
> You will have to trust what im saying and time will tell when they fix these terrible drivers.
> It took me 50 bsod for that single chance to view it.
> The cpu frame time was thin and around 9ms the gpu was on 5 ms
> ...


Unlike tech like PhysX, Shadowplay or GeForce Experience wich all worked flawlessly even since their behind-thedoors alphas, right?
Seriously, I don't know where some people are going with this, AMD said Mantle official specifications won't be launched until Q3 2014 at it's earliest, untill then, untill they actualy have it defined to begin with, what do people expect? Does it work in D3D11? It does, Mantle is just some gravy (that will probably take a lot of time to taste just right and not ruing the other meals).
And the ones with IT'S NOT OPEN blah blah blah's are the worst. It's like FORD having a prototype of their EcoBoost engines and every other car buyer out there complaining that they don't share their early-stage technology, thus it will suck for the end-consumer, which possibly would blow up their (other brand) cars, for the time being.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Feb 4, 2014)

It's called collaboration, look it up. Calling a one-way dump on something as big as a 3D stack "open" is disingenuous at best and retarded at worst. Also, good analogue you got there, comparing Mantle to car engines which are owned and controlled by Ford and aren't expected to have any sort of interoperability. At least Ford is not cheeky enough to call it an open engine design.


----------



## xorbe (Feb 4, 2014)

This chart from an [H] thread looks interesting if true.


----------



## Slomo4shO (Feb 4, 2014)

Steevo said:


> your complaint is exactly what? You didn't get in on it?



Extreme exaggeration of the data. FPS/total frames was up 48.9%, the average batch count was up 13.7%, average Batches/MS were up 69.4%. Yes, mantle provides substantial performance gains. However, it does not double performance. 

Also, I own a total of 6 R9 290s of which 4 have been unlocked to R9 290X... Clearly, I didn't get in on it...


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 4, 2014)

As much as I love playing with a new driver I think im going to skip this one till they mature a bit.


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2014)

Slomo4shO said:


> Extreme exaggeration of the data. FPS/total frames was up 48.9%, the average batch count was up 13.7%, average Batches/MS were up 69.4%. Yes, mantle provides substantial performance gains. However, it does not double performance.
> 
> Also, I own a total of 6 R9 290s of which 4 have been unlocked to R9 290X... Clearly, I didn't get in on it...


It depends on how you look at it, but I see what you mean, of course. I say "boost", you read "performance". But I didn't say "performance", did I?

It's impossible to double performance. TDP caps in BIOS prevent it.


----------



## Slomo4shO (Feb 4, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> It depends on how you look at it, but I see what you mean, of course. I say "boost", you read "performance". But I didn't say "performance", did I?
> 
> It's impossible to double performance. TDP caps in BIOS prevent it.



You really are trying hard to save face considering that you have now resorted to arguing semantics.

There is a dependency of context here. You posted a screenshot of benchmarks that displayed multiple performance metrics. You suggested you saw a "boost" of 100%. Even though you didn't specific which parameter you were referring to, the implication of your statement is that you were speaking of at least one of the multiple performance metrics. As such, a "boost" of 100% would imply 100% performance gains. The only argument you have is defining which metric or combination of metrics you were referring to. Alternatively, you can refute that any relation exists between the screenshot and the commentary within the same post...


----------



## cadaveca (Feb 4, 2014)

Slomo4shO said:


> You really are trying hard to save face considering that you have now resorted to arguing semantics.
> 
> There is a dependency of context here. You posted a screenshot of benchmarks that displayed multiple performance metrics. You suggested you saw a "boost" of 100%. Even though you didn't specific which parameter you were referring to, the implication of your statement is that you were speaking of at least one of the multiple performance metrics. As such, a "boost" of 100% would imply 100% performance gains. The only argument you have is defining which metric or combination of metrics you were referring to. Alternatively, you can refute that any relation exists between the screenshot and the commentary within the same post...


Or you could have read my post, look at the numbers, realize what I referred to, and left it at that. Pretty simple, really. I did post those numbers, after all.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 7, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> I take that was directed at me, would you care to enlighten me?



No, it wasn't directed at you in particular.
If you read the posts before your's, you will see how my comment is relevant.


----------

